
Show HN: Westminster Chimes Using Launchd - mk12
https://github.com/mk12/minster
======
mk12
I was wondering if I could make my Echo Dot chime like a clock. Turns out it
can't, so I wrote a script to do it on my Mac instead. In the process I
learned about Westminster quarters, MIDI, and launchd.

It's not perfect but it's kind of fun to mark the passage of time. I might
spend some more time improving it (override volume/output device, restrict to
certain hours, control interaction with other audio, etc.).

